# Form help, to cramped ?



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been now shooting for 3 months and am not happy with my form. I have not seen a picture of it tell tonight. One thing I know is I need to kick my draw out a inch or so as my shoulder blades and neck just feel like am trying to make myself fit the bow instead of the other way around. I have a few pictures below on at draw and release and criticism would be much appreciated.





Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

Those photos are super small, try these.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Put a garden hose on the ground, NICE and STRAIGHT.

Put one foot/shoe in front of the garden hose.
Put one foot/shoe behind the garden hose.


Have the photographer do the same.

HEAD to TOE photo.

These camera angles do not work.

EXAMPLE of a head to toe photograph..


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok I will have him do it, this was a ad hoc picture fest but, from this angle can you tell if my anchor looks of as it does to me. It looks like my hand is pulled to far behind my head, and past my mouth.


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

Where did you get that wrist sling ? I do not have enough clearance to screw my stab into a leather piece and into the bow. Sorry to change the subject.


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bbowlby said:


> Ok I will have him do it, this was a ad hoc picture fest but, from this angle can you tell if my anchor looks of as it does to me. It looks like my hand is pulled to far behind my head, and past my mouth.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Hello Brandon:

Need a better photo to confirm.

Just looking at the wrinkles in your shirt..

tells me that you are not standing with your weight EVENLY split between your legs.

You have MUCH MUCH more weight on the right leg,
and you have LESS weight on the left leg.

Unless you have a bad knee on the left leg...
then,
you GOTTA learn how to stand up straight,
and not lean back so much sideways.


STACK of boxes exercise.

Since a shooter cannot SEE themselves leaning SIDEWAYS, away from the target,
then,
gotta PRACTICE standing up straight.










Here is a series of photos, BEFORE and AFTER.










Get your upper body LEANING FORWARDS, towards the target
to put MORE weight on your LEFT leg.

The buttons on your shirt, need to be straight up and down,
when you are at full draw.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bbowlby said:


> Where did you get that wrist sling ? I do not have enough clearance to screw my stab into a leather piece and into the bow. Sorry to change the subject.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Hello Brandon.










This is my OK Archery DST 40.

I just braided some paracord (550 cord) through a hole in the riser.

No leather behind the front stablizer.
I was lazy, and had some 550 cord and made this "quickie" wrist sling.


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

That is pretty amazing that you picked that up from the wrinkles in my shirt. Your dead on, I was recently diagnosed with MS and I think that's what you see. It doesn't hurt all the time. Most of the time it doesn't but, it's ( my thigh ) is mostly numb. I think I am gun shy because if I put a decent amount of pressure on it sometimes it bites back, badly. 

This is also the reason I need to progress faster than most as this is the sport my daughter and I do together. She is now 5 and these years are speeding by so I do appreciate all the help. I have training tomorrow Wednesday and Saturday. I will bring this up.


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

So I have been trying to get my weights set as am new to this. I put more weight on the front and between that and focusing on weight forward I think am more balanced. I will upload a pic. Tonight.


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THATS VERY GOOD ADVICE FROM NUTS AND BOLTS


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

So my trainer filmed me and I was shocked at how far I was leaning back. So apparently scolois is not helping. I showed him my spine and I was about 70% on my back foot 30% on the front he said I need to be exactly the opposite. I am working on it and getting far better results am not 100% there but man does my back get sore. It feels more natural and my bow hand and shoulders are far more relaxed.That being said my bow is a lot steadier when aiming...properly. 


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------

